# We did it!



## TrinitysMama (Mar 13, 2002)

I never thought the day would come, but on Friday November 8 at 9pm, I gave birth to a beautiful, healthy, live baby girl - Lily Brighid Connaway. After losing Trinity last July, I didn't ever see myself being a mother to a real, live baby of my own.

My pregnancy went very smoothly, but I still didn't believe she would be ok until after she was finally born. We had a beautiful homebirth and I couldn't have asked for better midwives. (You can read her birth story at my blog - www.mamamonkey.blogspot.com)

It's pretty hard though, because I'm finally seeing exactly what I missed with Trinity. I didn't realize that it would hurt so bad. I'm still getting used to that feeling. I guess that's probably normal though.

Thank you for all the support that I have found here. Much love to all of you. . .


----------



## Chi-Chi Mama (Mar 13, 2002)

Congratulations on your wonderful birth!!!

wishing you all the joy and happiness!! and strengh... it's going to be hard for you.. a lot of feelings flying around..

so be gentle with yourself and your little family!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm so happy for you and your family! I have to run now - so I'll post more later - so much I want to say to you!


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

I knew you were close, and I've been wondering how you were... going to read her birth story right now!!

I appreciate what you mean about knowing what you missed with Trinity... I was/am so sad about the fact that having lost my firstborn as well, that I really have no idea what kinds of wonderful things I missed out on... what a wonderful healing to have this beautiful child in your arms now...

XM


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

Yahoo!!!!









I am so elated for you and for your family!! I will go over and read your story, but had to say congratulations!!!

blessings to you all,

peace,
Beth


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Congratulations!! I am so happy for you..


----------



## anarcat (Jun 28, 2002)

Hooray! I'm right there with you-- Natasha was born on Nov. 2 and after a night in intensive care is absolutely healthy and wonderful. My dp and I both could see a resemblance to Misha, her older brother who died during delivery 10/17/01. It's so amazing...and I just feel somehow doubly blessed.


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Congratulations, Anarcat and Trinitysmama, I am so glad for both of you and your families.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Congratulations! I recently experienced a mc with my first pg and it's great to hear that women are having healthy babies after mc. I hope to be there in the near future! Take care and love your family.


----------

